# Prairie Dog Outdoor Enclosure



## philwebb (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, 
I would like some advice please regarding outdoor enclosures for prairie dogs. Any hints, tips or ideas would be welcome. 
I have a six foot x six foot metal framed aviary which is currently empty. It has a sturdy metal frame, and thick mesh so would be ideal from that point of view but I am a bit concerned that 6 x 6 might be too small? Please could any experienced PD people let me know if they think this would be too small or if it would be ok? If it is too small, if anybody has any ideas on how I could extend it, that would be helpful!
Many thanks,
Phil


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thats just abit smaller than ours but i cant see it being a problem
As from what iv seen most people keep them in rat cages.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

How are you going to stop them burrowing out?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine has a concrete base then i put 2-3ft of substrate on top


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> As from what iv seen most people keep them in rat cages.


I hate seeing them being kept this way. Burrowing is such an integral part to this creature's life, to confine them to a small cage seems really cruel to me. I used to care for a field full off free-ranging prairie dogs, and watching them all call to each other from their burrows was something else 

Last year, I visited a certain pet shop (which I won't name), and they had about 12 living together in a vivarium, with only a thin substrate of wood-shavings.....was very upsetting


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I hate seeing them being kept this way. Burrowing is such an integral part to this creature's life, to confine them to a small cage seems really cruel to me. I used to care for a field full off free-ranging prairie dogs, and watching them all call to each other from their burrows was something else
> 
> Last year, I visited a certain pet shop (which I won't name), and they had about 12 living together in a vivarium, with only a thin substrate of wow-shavings.....was very upsetting


Yes a shop in mansfield is like that it shocking!!

Ours are outside and they love it when weather is nice
Always calling and doing stuff.if weather is crap you dont see them


----------



## philwebb (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your replies. The aviary has thick mesh on the bottom as well as the sides, but I also planned to site it on a concrete base. I planned to have a small area inside the door which is full height to allow me to access, but the rest of the aviary would have a deep substrate to allow for plenty of burrowing.
What would be best to use for a substrate? 
Thanks.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

philwebb said:


> Hi, thanks for your replies. The aviary has thick mesh on the bottom as well as the sides, but I also planned to site it on a concrete base. I planned to have a small area inside the door which is full height to allow me to access, but the rest of the aviary would have a deep substrate to allow for plenty of burrowing.
> What would be best to use for a substrate?
> Thanks.


I use whats called easybed use it on all mammals


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> I use whats called easybed use it on all mammals


Dunno what that is, but surely the best substrate would be a kind of sandy soil, similar to the stuff it burrows in on the american plains? Would have thought that loose substrates wouldn't hold it's shape, so they wouldn't be able to have proper tunnels and the chambers they make their homes in.

I'd suggest about 3' deep sandy soil.


----------



## philwebb (Jul 20, 2012)

I had originally thought sand/soil would be good, to allow them to burrow properly as you say. Although I'm sure I read somewhere people advising against it. I think the reasons they gave were that the tunnels could potentially collapse (although I guess this would be no different to in the wild?) and also if they got ill while burrowed away somewhere they would be difficult to get to? 

I do like the idea though, it could work well with my aviary to have it almost split half and half between above and below ground, but all inside the secure aviary, if that makes sense? 
PS mrcriss, I love the names of your animals!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahhh well, with my old lot, there were so many that we didn't know or mind if a few died. In fact, the ones that died in the burrows were the lucky ones! Some of the unfortunates would tunnel their way into the tiger enclosure!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

That easy bedding does allow tunneling ..we found a zoo using it and 
I sell it and use it now..meerkats..prairy dogs..coatis..monkeys ect love it 
Work realy well in scatter feeding also


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bloodpython22 said:


> That easy bedding does allow tunneling ..we found a zoo using it and
> I sell it and use it now..meerkats..prairy dogs..coatis..monkeys ect love it
> Work realy well in scatter feeding also


Do you have a link for it please? 
We're looking in to new substrates at work, and just received a ton of free samples from finacard. Whilst it looks good and all that, I reckon it's not going to be cost effective to keep on ordering it.....would be cheaper to buy a big cardboard shredder and make our own!


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Ahhh well, with my old lot, there were so many that we didn't know or mind if a few died. In fact, the ones that died in the burrows were the lucky ones! * Some of the unfortunates would tunnel their way into the tiger enclosure!*



Does it make me a bad person if I laughed at this?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

George_Millett said:


> Does it make me a bad person if I laughed at this?


Yes! 

But what made us laugh were the shocked look on the tourist's faces when they saw nature red in tooth and claw!:devil:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Its a sodding Tiger what else is it going to do it when presented with an easy and free meal??


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Environmental enrichment but not good for p.r.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My friend at Paignton tells me they find a cat collar in the big cat poop regularly!

If I were to have prairie dogs (I would love some marmots!) I think I would buy second hand windows, you know all these replacement window schemes where they take out the old and discount the new, and use those as walls, the top would be completely open or netted so should never build up heat.

I hope I make get a tunnel passing the glass at times.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Kare said:


> My friend at Paignton tells me they find a cat collar in the big cat poop regularly!
> 
> If I were to have prairie dogs (I would love some marmots!) I think I would buy second hand windows, you know all these replacement window schemes where they take out the old and discount the new, and use those as walls, the top would be completely open or netted so should never build up heat.
> 
> I hope I make get a tunnel passing the glass at times.



What an awesome idea!!! I think I might steal this...will be planning my p dawg enclosure in the summer


----------

